# Instagram-Facebook



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Source: From January 16, Instagram can sell your photos without permission | Geek Pick | Geek.com


> As of January 16 next year, when the new terms will be introduced, Facebook retains the right to use your publicly posted Instagram photos as it sees fit. That includes being able to sell them without your permission and without sharing any of the revenue generated from the sale. There’s also no time limit on use, meaning Facebook/Instagram owns the rights to use photos forever.
> 
> Unless Facebook responds to the anger this is bound to cause among Instagram users, *the only way to avoid the policy changes is to delete your account before January 16*. Depending on how many photos you’ve posted on the service, that could also mean a lot of time spent downloading and transferring them to another photo sharing service. If you keep your account and add new photos after January 16, it’s likely even deleting your account will not stop Facebook being able to use those photos.


Instaport - "A simple way to export all your Instagram photos to other social services or your local hard drive."


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I must admit it doesn't surprise me with 'Facebook', I'm just hoping 'Photobucket' doesn't go the same way, in the near future


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

does that cover all and any photo's uploaded or linked to Facebook regardless of what method was used to put them there ??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think it's any of your Instagram photos that have been publicly posted. They can use them for any purpose at any time without your permission.

They're currently backtracking and rewriting the terms due to all the bad publicity they've been getting over this. I don't trust or use Facebook at all.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I use it .. just don't trust it !!


----------



## ajlynch (Jan 23, 2013)

I have had no access to my facebook page & instagram since the 19th jan . both sites are now requesting id , does anyone know will I get my facebook page back . my page is still available on facebook just I cant access it


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

ajlynch said:


> I have had no access to my facebook page & instagram since the 19th jan . both sites are now requesting id , does anyone know will I get my facebook page back . my page is still available on facebook just I cant access it


This article on Facebook has some methods for recovering an account you are locked out of: https://www.facebook.com/help/136465059824353/


----------

